# suggestion_Centerpiece fish for 75g



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Finally have 75g where I want it. Looking for suggestions for center piece fish. Give me some ideas.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Flame Angel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

wake49 said:


> Flame Angel
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am in complete agreement. When I'm able to get a much larger tank, that's on my list.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

What do you think of sailfin?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Love my corals not sure want to take a chance


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you mean Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Sailfin Tang


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would grab a desjardini if I were doing a sailfin, but a 75 is on the cusp of being too small of a tank for him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

And 75g would be finefor a flame angel???


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

The flame angel is a dwarf angel that grow to be about 4-6". A sailfin tang grows to be well over a foot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Ok thanks it kills me when I go to lfs they tell you just bring it back if it gets too big for your tank. I am not buying to bring back I want it in my tank for a long time


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> Ok thanks it kills me when I go to lfs they tell you just bring it back if it gets too big for your tank. I am not buying to bring back I want it in my tank for a long time


I feel the same way. 

It's also not good to put a fish in a tank that is too small to begin with, even if that fish is a juvenile. Some fish grow faster, and they do overall better when put in a tank that is the right size from the beginning.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

So it isnt like freshwater they grow to the tank?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

So it isnt like freshwater they grow to tank


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> So it isnt like freshwater they grow to tank


No, they keep growing. But smaller tanks do have an overall effect on the creature's health. They might not grow as fast in a smaller tank, just because they aren't as healthy.


----------

